# Kaiju Krush Tropical Pale Ale Kit/Extract Recipe



## No.42-jsb (31/5/17)

Hi all,

I had one of these a few weeks ago and loved it!

I did some searching and found a couple of all grain recipes for this but couldn't find any extract or k&k recipes for it.

Does anyone have any thoughts on a Kit or extract recipe for this?

Thanks!


----------



## wereprawn (31/5/17)

What's in the AG recipe ?


----------



## No.42-jsb (31/5/17)

http://brewgr.com/recipe/35401/backdoor-brewing-kaiju-krush-v1-american-pale-ale-recipe

I can't find the other link now. Will post it when I do.


----------



## wereprawn (31/5/17)

Sub the pilsner for 3kg of light liquid malt extract ( or pilsner extract if you can) and proceed as per recipe .


----------

